

Show HN: Game Analytics open source their Erlang cluster scheduler - cdevries
https://github.com/GameAnalytics/gascheduler

======
cdevries
Slides about the library are available at
[http://www.slideshare.net/cmmdevries/erlang-meetup-
gaschedul...](http://www.slideshare.net/cmmdevries/erlang-meetup-gascheduler).

